# Can I apply for Visitor visa while on Visitor visa s600 in AU?



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Hello Guys,

My parents are here on *Visitor visa s600 * since last almost 8months and their Visitor visa s600 expires in *Last week of May 2014.* I think the visa extension for them is not allowed, right? 

We are thinking to let them go back in India for a month and come back again on Visitor visa s600 to stay with us. So in this case :
1> can we apply for their Visitor visa s600 now from Australia - for visa period starting from appro July 2014 (_considering a month gap of June in India_)?
2> If we choose to apply for a year visa (now from AU) then they will have to give a medical exam in AU or India?
3> Any rough timeline of visa approval (if applied from AU)?

Appreciate your detail comments guys.

Aarti Gupta


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

1. a visitor visa can be extended if there is no "NO FURTHER STAY" condition-8503 on the current visa. If so, just need to make sure to lodge a new visa well before the current visa is about to expire. 

2. A medical is valid for one year. If required, people need to undergo another medical check at the clinic where they physically are.

3. Check the guideline on the web Visitor visa (subclass 600)


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks VincentDo.
They do have "8503 - No further stay" condition on their visa.

Here are the details :

Visa description VISITOR
Visa expiry date 18/06/2014
Must not arrive after 18/06/2014
Visa status In Effect
Period of stay 12 months
Class FA
Subclass 600
Visa condition(s) :
8501 - Health cover: The visa holder must maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance during their stay in Australia.
8503 - No further stay: The visa holder will not, after entering Australia, be entitled to be granted a substantive visa, other than a protection visa, while they remain in Australia.
8101 - No work: The visa holder cannot work in Australia.


So my Q is, 
1> can we apply for their Visitor visa s600 now from Australia - for visa period starting from appro July 2014 (considering a month gap of June in India)?


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

No way, they must leave AU before 18 June 2014 and apply for new visa (offshore) all again if they want to come back.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks again VincentDo.

But looking at *"About This Visa "* in
Visitor visa (subclass 600)

Says :
If you are in Australia, your application must be made in Australia. If you apply for this visa in Australia, you must be in Australia to be granted the visa.

So Im bit confused there....anyone can help in understanding it?


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

I don't see any confusion. Satisfying the minimum eligibility criteria does not always mean a visa will be approved. Having a "8503 no further stay" will automatically disqualify for any onshore visas including visitor visa.


----------



## Aarti G (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Vincent.. I understand what ur saying but our q is little bit diff. We are not taking about visa extension here.

Parents plan to go back in India for a month just before their visa expires in mid june. In this case can we apply for their next visitors visa now (when they are still in AU) which we want from July or august?


----------



## VincentDo (Nov 12, 2013)

Aarti G said:


> Thanks Vincent.. I understand what ur saying but our q is little bit diff. We are not taking about visa extension here.
> 
> Parents plan to go back in India for a month just before their visa expires in mid june. In this case can we apply for their next visitors visa now (when they are still in AU) which we want from July or august?



I did understand what you were trying to say too. However, it is highly likely that any onshore visa application made will be rejected while visa holders with "No further stay" condition still remain in AU. Visa holders must abide by all visa conditions including "8503" which requires them to LEAVE AU prior to making any future visa application. (It does not matter when they intent to come back).
It's how it works. In short, they have no choice but to apply the visa OFFSHORE. Hope this is clear to you now


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2014)

It is guaranteed any visa application will be denied as an invalid application if made onshore when you have a no further stay. 

Your situation is not unique at all. The law doesnt allow holders of such conditions to make applications onshore, this is why they use it. Otherwise there would be of no benefit putting the condition on the visa in the first place.


----------



## Paulhart1 (Oct 25, 2014)

Hi everyone
Could someone tell if a parent on visitor visa (600) can apply immediately for another same visa after completing the visa duration of one year and leaving the country if she had a total visa period of 1.5 years but could stay in Australia only for one year.

The visa had following conditions.
Conditions:
8101 - NO WORK
8201 - MAX 3 MONTHS STUDY
8503 - NO FURTHER STAY
8501 - HEALTH INSURANCE
8558 - MAX 12M STAY IN 18M


Thanks


----------



## AUSAPPLY (May 4, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone answer the above question. I asked the same question yesterday and waiting for a reply.

Cheers


----------



## anuswamy (Feb 11, 2013)

VincentDo said:


> I did understand what you were trying to say too. However, it is highly likely that any onshore visa application made will be rejected while visa holders with "No further stay" condition still remain in AU. Visa holders must abide by all visa conditions including "8503" which requires them to LEAVE AU prior to making any future visa application. (It does not matter when they intent to come back).
> It's how it works. In short, they have no choice but to apply the visa OFFSHORE. Hope this is clear to you now


Can we apply for Contributory Aged Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 884) while holding Visitor visa (subclass 600) with 8503 No Further Stay- condition.


----------



## srk9844462 (Apr 5, 2016)

*Visitor VISA 600 extension in AU*

Hello ,

My parents are here on Visitor visa s600 for 6month stay using form 1419 with medical test submitted and their Visitor visa s600 expires in 20 JUNE 2016. Since my wife is pregnant we need our parents to stay with us for 1 more year . Can we apply for their Visitor visa s600 Extension now from Australia using same form 1419 ? Please note they don’t have "NO FURTHER STAY" condition-8503 on the current visa.

To Apply this VISA 600 extension can I get letter from a medical doctor confirming the condition ? and then apply please advise


----------

